# My Rainbow Crabs big claw has fell off



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

Hi i was just wondering if it is normal for rainbow crabs to lose their claws because i have only had my rainbow crab a couple of days and his claw has fell off and he is unable to eat, Help Please


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

that doesn't sound good... Sorry I can't help but I think a few people here do keep them so hopefully you'll get help.


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

kk thanks anyways


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

That sounds like a really bad thing mate. The best place to ask this questions would be on bugnation.co.uk. 

Jay


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I think its not the end of the world for crabs to lose their claws, they will grow back with successive moults. 

Besides, he doesn't use the big claw for feeding, its purely for showing off, so he should be able to feed fine.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Not an expert on rainbow crabs but AshMashMash is right they eat with their feeding claw, the one right opposite the big pincer.
You've only had him a couple of days so it could be down to stress but quite likely incorrect feeding/conditions/care B4 you got him.
He will manage without the big pincer and it will grow back but if he carries on autosizing limbs then it doesn't look good I'm afraid. Try just leaving him undisturded and quiet, cover his house with a blanket for a while all of that will make him feel more secure an de-stress him.


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

OK thanks for the advice everybody


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive kept Rainbow crabs for a couple of years, i have never had a claw come off, can you tell me what size the crab is please also is it just one you are keeping?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

Yes I am only keeping the one and he is not very big i will say about 4 - 5 cm in length


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

what colour is your crab?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

his is blue and orange on his shell and orange legs and pincher's


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it possible to take a picture of the crab, the colouration you have described indicates its a Rainbow, did you buy it from a petstore?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

Yes and it is an Rainbow crab


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes sure i know its a Rainbow crab thats why i asked you its colour its just alot of pet stores sell crabs labelled up as Rainbows and there not, hence allsorts of problems.

How are you keeping the crab?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

Well in a medium size tank filled half full with water and rocks leading out of the water so he can get some air and also with a heater with the temper 20 degrees and a filtering system


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

ideal, did you get the crab from a petstore if so how were they keeping them?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

well there set up was a bit different from mine they had a large aquarium which was full of water and load of rocks and ornaments. not sure about the temp though


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

so the crab had no access to air? was it being housed with loads of other crabs?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

No & when i got it he was the only one left


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

These people are killing there crabs they need air this really annoys me, its looks to me that your crab is going to die as it has dropped its claw through stress it may pull through but this petstore has been drowning the crabs slowly.


If you dont mind me asking what did you pay for the crab?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

yer i thought that they told me to fill my tank to the top i never did lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Knobs where was this petstore?


----------



## Simmons190 (May 10, 2009)

it was one in Stafford called the holly bush well known


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like it has got used to poor conditions and now you've put it in the correct ones it has 'shocked' it. As said all you can do really is keep it quiet and undisturbed so don't keep going in to look (tempting tho it is in these circumstances).
I presume they are very similar to land hermits which I keep so they will breath thro gills but need access to air and land. Lets just hope he picks up, it's looking a bit dim for him but there's still hope.
A lot of pet shops have started selling things like this because of the profit but they don't know how to care for them and don't want to know when you go back the next week to tell them it died.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes these Crabs are land not aquatic they live on land these species are found in Nigeria, they do need water every now and again to wet there lungs or else they dry out dehydration. These pet stores really upset me as these days they are more out to make the money than give a toss about the welfare of the animals they are selling.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Let us know how the poor lill guy gets on. I'm not sure exactly what these critters eat but the absolutely crabulous store sell a lot of 'power' foods for hermits, intended to give them a boost at times like this. May help but as said I don't really know what their diet is.
www.absolutelycrabulous.co.uk


----------

